# Trade Rumor from Stormfans Indiana/SA Trade



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Trade Rumor from Stormfans*

Could this even be possible? Would San Antonio really trade Natalie Williams for Sylvia Crawley? If so, I need to give the Indy folks a TON of credit for pulling that off, wow... if it is true.

What is San Antonio thinking?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*What is going on?*

LINK 

Williams and Brown to the fever.... for????



> "I'm going to miss the teammates I had, but I like Nell's coaching style, and I'm excited to play on a team that I think I can help," Williams said. "I'm really excited to play with Tamika Catchings."


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: What is going on?*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> LINK
> 
> Williams and Brown to the fever.... for????


Yeah, they make no mention of the considerations... and it doesn't involve Tameka Catchings? Very weird.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

So Williams is headed to Indiana.. My friends in Indiana will be very excited. WOW, this will be good. Catchings with Williams, rebounding will be great for them. Crazy off-season for Williams Utah - San Antoino - Indiana. I can't wait to see Indiana making the playoffs again.. Indiana can only get better.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

San Antonio doesn't look like they did too good in this trade. I will say that Gwen Jackson had a good second half of the season at Tennessee and a solid Final Four. Crawley has a ton of potential but until she thickens up and toughens up - she will continue to get eaten alive in the post. 

I am not sure I would give up Williams and Brown for that. Williams is a SOLID vet - All Star. They didn't get that in return, that is for sure.

Williams was driving to San Antonio when she found out and then just headed to Indiana. Ouch. 

Another note... Nell Fortner is obviously a Texas alum and Clarissa Davis-Wrightsil the SASS COO/GM/Whatever is a Texas alum and they pulled off this huge trade. I wonder if we can expect more of this from them!


----------

